# Show me your dog box.



## Harley_quinn (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys, 
Harley doesn't use her dig box. On the hedgehog happening page, there was a discussion about everyone's dig box. Can you post pictures of your dig box so I can see what I didn't get right hehe. She loves digging, that's why I made one, but she doesn't like it


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

You can't tell me what to do!

But I digress. So what we did was take a large tissue box, cut it about an inch and a half of the sides, and then cover the cardboard edges with painter's tape to make sure there were no sharp edges. Then we filled it with some oatmeal and some frosted aquarium pebbles. We can hide apples, mealworms, or other treats in there and he loves sniffling around searching for them.










And here he is doing his digging.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm looking to make a dig box too. I've read that some people use the larger, smooth aquarium rocks. Would love to see some more pictures of y'alls boxes too!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

My digbox is a 8" terra cotta plant saucer that I filled with Dk. blue glass marbles and Lt. blue flat marbles. Each night I put about 4-5 mealies in it and she goes around and finds them to eat. 

I also have a ferret's ball pen with the ferret balls and fleece strips. I made the openings larger (just used a scissor) on 3 sides of the square pen. she loves to go in there and play with both the balls and the fleece. She will drag them out too.


----------

